# DSOL dusty ape offering



## coffeechap

Hi all it's time for another month of the darker side of life and this month I have a small roaster near me supplying the beans.

Dusty Ape began life in September 2013 and is run by Phil and Evan, two roasters that are passionate about coffee Phil has been roasting for two years and Evan has a background in micro brewing, so not new to producing great beverages, but new as a company.

Their beans are carefully and ethically sourced from around the world, with an emphasis on quality over quantity, I am therefore quite excited about what they can muster up for us this month. Phil has come up with a speciality coffee, unlike what we have had before and has roasted it to our requirements, he is really keen to be involved in this group and looks forwards to your feed back.

More information about the company can be found at

http://dustyape.com

The coffee is being roasted today and will be sent out for delivery on Monday, it will be great as brewed coffee immediately, but will need to rest for a complete 10 days before the espresso qualities start to shine through. So next weekend should be our start for espresso.

I have 4 guest lots available @ £12 per lot including delivery first four in get the lots.


----------



## 4085

Dave, is this a unique blend for us or one of their off the shelf jobs?


----------



## coffeechap

It is what it is, but it is not a blend!! It is also not on the shelf either


----------



## CamV6

Dave do you think these will be goo for straight espresso? If so I might well be up for a guest lot. Is a guest lot 500g?


----------



## CamV6

Dave do you think these will be good for straight espresso or perhaps slightly better suited to milk base drinks? If so (i.e. Good for straight espresso) I might well be up for a guest lot. Is a guest lot 500g?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Looking forward to this , always great to try out new roasters . Cheers Dave


----------



## gcogger

Are these 'properly dark' like the Coffee Compass offering, or just 'dark-ish'?


----------



## ronsil

They are not like the Compass Coffee Beans but they are dark with a very different set of tastes.

We think you will enjoy them.


----------



## gcogger

I'm feeling adventurous, so I'll take one of the guest lots if that's OK? How do I pay for them?


----------



## ronsil

PM to coffeechap & he will give you the details.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Great stuff, I'm looking forward to this


----------



## drude

I'd like to try a guest lot, please


----------



## 4085

Mine arrived this morning. Now the waiting begins!


----------



## Yes Row

I concur, I note from the packaging it states best for espresso one month after roast!


----------



## ronsil

It was roasted on 24/02/2014 & the Roasters suggestion is that its best for espresso 2-3 weeks after roasting.

I will start on mine Monday a week. If you are not requiring for espresso it can be used much sooner.


----------



## ronsil

We seem to have got 2 threads going on this DSOL Bean.

To save confusion please keep everything 'Dusty Ape' on this thread

Thanks


----------



## MarkyP

Sounds good, I can't wait to get started on these...


----------



## MarkyP

Mine have just been left by the postie as well...


----------



## CamV6

Go on then i'll take a guest lot please


----------



## Charliej

Mine are a no show at the moment.


----------



## coffeechap

Will send out pms for the guest lots tomorrow...


----------



## Charliej

Dave any idea what method of postage was used as no sign of mine yet.


----------



## 4515

Not seen mine yet - hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mine came Royal Mail 1st class. Actually arrived Saturday but only picked up from the sorting office today


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not here yet.....


----------



## stub24

No red post office card for me either


----------



## coffeechap

All beans will be there by wednesday


----------



## gcogger

coffeechap said:


> All beans will be there by wednesday


What's happening with the guest lots?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Got the package today .

cheers


----------



## Charliej

Mine arrived as 4 x 250g bags about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## gcogger

coffeechap said:


> Will send out pms for the guest lots tomorrow...


Since I've heard nothing I'm guessing I didn't get one of the guest lots? It would be good to know either way.


----------



## coffeechap

You definitely have a guest slot, I am in Italy at the Moment but will sort this out on friday


----------



## gcogger

coffeechap said:


> You definitely have a guest slot, I am in Italy at the Moment but will sort this out on friday


Ah, OK, thanks







There's no hurry, I'm just planning what coffees I'll have on the go over the next few weeks.


----------



## tribs

Are there any guest lots left? If so I'll take one. PM me the details.

Cheers


----------



## stub24

I couldn't resist having ago at these today, I get through beans quite slowly so best for me to start now before next months offering. I apologise in advance if my taste buds are way off.

Drink Stats:

16.1g in, 28.1g out in 28 sec (I had to tighten up the grind quite a bit compared to any other bean I've tried)

Low acidity which I really like, rich initial flavour with quite a smooth mouthfeel (I prefer syrupy). Can't discern any specific flavours) Cuts well through small quantities of milk but not as good as expected in large quantities.

Overall I really like this coffee and can't wait to see how it develops after the 2-3 weeks suggested on the bag. Just a side note, I tried this as a stone cold espresso and it tastes excellent.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Opened mine today. Being suffering with Flu so I need something with a bit of punch at the moment so I can taste something!

As already stated, grind needs to go quite fine on this, and lots of static. Taste wise I can't really add anything for the moment, however it does look good in milk and also appears to be a good base for latte art


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ill be in to my stash tomorrow so will give some feedback then .


----------



## Yes Row

Well opened them this morning, maybe a little early bit out of beans!

Tightened the grind a little, based on an earlier post.

19g in and an espresso cup full out in 12 secs! However 8 secs to first pour.

Tighten further and no better so tried tamping with full force, I could not get past 14 secs and there is no further adjustment I can make on my RR45 which has new Burrs (approx. 2kg through them)

Ill put the beans away for another week or so.

Observation....these are the smallest beans I have seen!


----------



## Geordie Boy

I didn't think it was tighter than the last lot of DSOL. Mind you i'm just going off pencil marks on my grinder so not exactly an exact measurement!

Are you sure your burrs don't need adjusting to be closer together?


----------



## Yes Row

They can not get any closer together without nipping each other


----------



## ronsil

These beans need careful treatment.

Today I am at 18g in 26g out at 93C for 30 seconds. Needed to set my (coffeechap's) Versalab to the tightest setting of any DSOL Beans we've had.

Can't wait till coffeechap puts these through his new EK43. Now that will be a real test of the 'coffee' burrs. If you used a lot of beans like these small Peaberrys you may seriously think you need the 'turkish'.

Come on cc break a bag open. I'm dying to know!

Anyway they are a surprising nice bean, very creamy & very different.


----------



## MarkyP

I'm actually grinding fairly coarsely on the K30...

16.2 in 26.8 out in 27 seconds... tasted GREAT... chocolatey


----------



## bignorry

finished a bag over last couple of days .needed a bit tighter grind and a little italian tamp ,gave a wonderful sort of amaretto taste.

nice consistency and mouthfeel. No measurements as I was just using eye and getting a feel for them.

Initial thoughts are "very promising".


----------



## Mrboots2u

ronsil said:


> These beans need careful treatment.
> 
> Today I am at 18g in 26g out at 93C for 30 seconds. Needed to set my (coffeechap's) Versalab to the tightest setting of any DSOL Beans we've had.
> 
> Can't wait till coffeechap puts these through his new EK43. Now that will be a real test of the 'coffee' burrs. If you used a lot of beans like these small Peaberrys you may seriously think you need the 'turkish'.
> 
> Come on cc break a bag open. I'm dying to know!
> 
> Anyway they are a surprising nice bean, very creamy & very different.


We put a couple of shots of this through the ek yesterday .

sorry tasting notes escape me

But We did manage a normal extraction though with the ek at fine and with coffee burrs set.

17 g in 25 out etc .


----------



## 4085

MrBoots has passed 5000 posts, in less than a year.....! Wonder if his boss knows how he fills the days in........LOL

We done, if indeed congratulations are in order. Give this man a special badge!


----------



## Milanski

dfk41 said:


> MrBoots has passed 5000 posts, in less than a year.....! Wonder if his boss knows how he fills the days in........LOL
> 
> We done, if indeed congratulations are in order. Give this man a special badge!


Congrats MrBoots! Is that a record??


----------



## ronsil

'''... great for Boots,congratulations BTW but can we please keep this thread about the BEANS!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Quiet on here re this bean

I started on them again today , but haven't hit the extractions I what yet.

I tightened up the grind too much and am coming out with very short ristrettos

ill loosen of tonight and see what I can get.

very small beans though as commented earlier .

how are other people gettting on?


----------



## coffeechap

I have really been enjoying these, I have found that the roasters recommendations have been spot on, they need plenty of rest to get the best from them, had a 17 gram in 25 gram out over 30 seconds cortado yesterday. Lashings of dark fruit, lovely in a small amount of milk but I think will cut through to a 6 oz drink, I have been grinding these on the mythos, quite fine no nutation.


----------



## MarkyP

I don't know what happened the other day but I left the grinder on the same setting today and the timing was way off ... maybe the weather - it's a lot warmer today... who knows.

so, tightened the grind a little and got 16g in 27g out in 38s - really lovely balanced shot... creamy chocolate - yum!


----------



## Yes Row

Well I just can not make these beans work. I dose 19g into 20g vst and get enough coffee to fill an espresso cup in 12s. First pour is 8 secs??

I can not grind any finer on my RR45 and my machine is a Cherub. Tamping pressure, my full 16 stone!!

The grind looks very fine

I am at a loss, any ideas?


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is going to sound patronising but couple of things spring to mind first

are you using a naked PF, can you see any channeling ?

with another bean Is that setting and dose choking the machine?

have you tried in what would be your stock basket also?


----------



## garydyke1

Yes Row said:


> Well I just can not make these beans work. I dose 19g into 20g vst and get enough coffee to fill an espresso cup in 12s. First pour is 8 secs??
> 
> I can not grind any finer on my RR45 and my machine is a Cherub. Tamping pressure, my full 16 stone!!
> 
> The grind looks very fine
> 
> I am at a loss, any ideas?


Try 20g..............


----------



## Xpenno

Yes Row said:


> Well I just can not make these beans work. I dose 19g into 20g vst and get enough coffee to fill an espresso cup in 12s. First pour is 8 secs??
> 
> I can not grind any finer on my RR45 and my machine is a Cherub. Tamping pressure, my full 16 stone!!
> 
> The grind looks very fine
> 
> I am at a loss, any ideas?


Maybe try nutating?


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm pretty much chocking the lever with 17g on medium roasting setting grinder wise

the crap shot this morning was 17 in 15 out in about 35 seconds

this is with a short pre infusion


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm already through my first bag but have refrained from commenting basically 'coz my taste buds were/are wrecked by flu. I've been having it in a flat white mostly and it certainly cuts through. I have noticed from the limited taste buds I've had that it's gotten less roasty as the week's gone on so the roasters recommended rest period appears bang on


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right nailed it tonight. 17g in 25 out

nice nuttyness and chocolate

cuts through smaller amounts of milk quite nice .


----------



## CamV6

How are the espresso drinkers getting on with this?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've been away all week but I have been using the beans with a Clever Dripper. It's nice brewed, dark chocolate flavours.


----------



## ronsil

I like this bean. I am enjoying that I find it a complete contrast to last months offering.

I don't get much chocolate but I do get a mouth full of dark berries.

Somehow its very smooth & creamy. Great for early morning/breakfast.

Whilst its not something I would buy all the time it does make a refreshing change.

Good with milk & a very drinkable espresso.


----------



## drude

My guest lot arrived on Thursday (thanks Dave) and I've just opened them this morning. I tried the grinder at the settings from my previous bean and got a gusher (can I call it a lungo?*) of 17g to 34 in about 15 seconds. That was the first ever shot on my L1 where the coffee stopped coming out before I pulled the cup away. A couple of notches on the grinder didn't change it much, nor a couple more - still ending up with the same weight, but from a slower pour. Lovely crema, and a nice chocolately taste despite not yet hitting my standard 17>24 ratio.

I'll try going finer later but for now I've drunk all the coffee I can really handle this early in the day

*please note - this is a joke rather than an opening for the coffee scientists to tell me why it's not a lungo


----------



## 4085

I am really finding this a nice bean. I am not having any of the problems in finding the right grind level using my K8, even though Peaberry pften are considered a small, hard bean. I have drunk the first two bags almost exclusively as Cortado and it really cuts accross the milk nicely. I am going to experiment with espresso on the next batch.

I have to say that I had a banana gelato yesterday at an Italian restaurant. I thought it tasted on mint choc chip and my son and other guest thought it was the most bananary tasting thing they have ever had!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

As Gary is grinder sitting my SJ at the moment I tried it out on my Porlex (2 clicks from tightest) this morning.

19g in, 43g out in 25 secs. Surprisingly good mouthfeel for that extraction ratio.

Dark chocolate, fruits, couldn't taste the nuts but still a very nice tasting shot considering it's way off on the extraction. Click setting 1 next time.


----------



## gcogger

Mine arrived yesterday and I tried my first brew in a CCD, but it left me feeling rather underwhelmed. There's nothing wrong with it, and it's perfectly drinkable, it just doesn't do anything for me. Not a criticism of the coffee, I guess it just doesn't particularly suit my taste (to my surprise I'm finding I prefer the genuinely dark beans like the Jampit Hit - I'd say this months is on the dark side of medium).


----------



## 4085

Try it as espresso!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Yay.... taste buds are fully back.

1st espresso today, 16g into 24g in 30s. Very smooth initial hit of chocolate and nuts, and a hint of dark berries at the end. Not masses of lingering mouth feel, more of a hint due to the smoothness


----------



## CamV6

Hmm no sign of my lot arriving today. Let's hope royal fail haven't ballsed it up


----------



## ronsil

Just checked the DSOL Bank statement but can't find any record of a payment from you. I looked in the £55 x 3 months payment section as well as the £12 Guest section but your forum name is not showing under payments.

Any idea where & when you sent the funds?


----------



## CamV6

I paid Dave direct by pp gift as I can't find my card reader. I presumed he was posting out?


----------



## ronsil

We're looking into it. Can't get hold of cc at the moment. Will come back when I know something.


----------



## coffeechap

they went out yesterday cam so will probably get to you on monday.


----------



## CamV6

Thanks mate. I always worry about royal fail


----------



## Milanski

Was this one of the blends or the single origin?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gone Quiet again on this

was pulling some 20g dose ristretto shots to go into 4 oz of milk, was getting chocolate hint of nuts , raisins ?????

Again pleasant, glad I've tried but not overwhelming for me .


----------



## Charliej

I haven't even started on mine yet, been finishing off the Atkinsons stuff, but just about to crack a bag of this as I'm going to use the rest of Atkinsons Sumatran for brewed.


----------



## ronsil

It's a single origin not a blend


----------



## tribs

I received my guest lot on Saturday. Thanks coffeechap.

I am more VITSOL than DSOL, but I like a darker roast from time to time.

This bean produces lovely thick chocolate espresso. Crema is so dense. Cuts through milk well and perfect for latte art, although I don't do it much justice on that front


----------



## Yes Row

Well cracked this today with my newly acquired Super Jolly. 18g in 31sec extraction and had both espresso and flat white. Espresso was lovely and syrupy leaving a real lingering dark choc taste and quite sweet whilst drinking it. A little lost in the flat white and will move to Cortada tomorrow, i think it will benefit from less milk. Still have two bags left and have been drinking the previous two mainly in the Aeropress...very nice but i have only been using the Aeropress, for the past week or so, so very much trial and error.

A good roast and i am now enjoying it


----------



## CamV6

Hmmm still no beans for me and I'm aching to give these a go


----------



## Daren

I just cracked into these today. 16g in - 26.5 out in 23 seconds (in a 5oz flat white). A bit on the bitter side. It ran a bit fast and was a tag to watery. I'll maybe try and tighten up the grind a bit tomorrow and up the dose


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Got some interesting flavours out of this but really struggling to name them.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

19g in, 24g out in 25 secs. Dark choc and berries with a hint of a nutty taste. A slight zing to it, might try a longer extraction or loosen the grind.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Had another go this morning. 19g in 29g out in 30 sec. Strong dark choc, smooth with fruits. Very nice. I might try a smaller basket t to see what it's like.


----------



## 4515

First bag of this has just made its way into the hopper after a really bland Yirg that I couldnt wait to get rid of.

First impressions - it smells great and the fastener on the bag is a nice touch for holding the bag closed once opened

I havent tried a shot yet - should squeeze on in this afternoon


----------



## 4515

Like previous comments, my grind settings are changing by the shot. Yesterday the first shot took 20s for 30g and I dialled it in to 30s after a couple more attempts. Today the same setting was almost choking the machine. Eased the grind off and got to just over 30s.

I'm getting a dairy milk type chocolateyness (if that word exists) and a smoothness that coats my mouth but not a deal else other than coffee. Roast - wise, its not as dark as the compass offering. Will try again later.


----------



## CamV6

Well I'm giving up on trying these. Mine have got lost in the post it seems


----------



## stub24

These beans seem to be getting more and more choclatey, absolutely lovely. I haven't had any issues with having to change the grind settings often, if anything the beans are quite forgiving of poor technique. Might have to order some more later on, are these available to buy on their website?


----------



## CamV6

Hurrah! Mine turned up yesterday afternoon. Delay was caused by a slight breakdown in communication over address between CC and I and a slow neighbour who took delivery about 3 days before!

I am loving these. I echo much of the taste descriptions. Also I have found them easy to work with

Very pleasantly surprised


----------



## ronsil

Your delayed delivery has had some benefit. These Beans needed all the time to come into their own.

They do improve with age.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Really enjoying this bean. They've been the main ginny pig for my newly squired SJ. So unfortunately I've spannered quite a lot of the shots.

Got some great results on 18g in, 29 out in 25 secs. Lingering chocolate, syrupy fruit (poached plumb?...if you can poach such a thing). Good mouthfeel and flavours.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yep .... I think the 18 in, 29g out in 30 secs seems to be working for me. I also did a 18g in, 31g out in 25sec which was also good (still messing about with distribution on the SJ). Taste wise as above really. I like this bean.


----------



## billcoxfam

These could become another favourite, would definately order again.

16g in and 30 to 35g out. Rich chocolate flavours preferred as a 5oz flat white although enjoyed as an espresso.

Looking forward to learning the identity of the bean.


----------



## 4515

Ive got this one dialled in nicely now. If my extraction was 5+ seconds above 30s I was getting a sharpness to the flavour - wouldnt call it bitter or sour, just not wanted. Comparing this to the coffee compass jampit that I had just finished, I need to be a lot more precise to get a good drink from the beans

I'm now getting a nice mouthfeel from the coffee and chocolate a-plenty


----------



## CamV6

Well I have found out something really odd about theses beans.......

They don't seem to like VST baskets

I was using 16.8g with an 18g IMS basket, and lovely.

I'd swapped out to an 18g VST basket, same dose same grind same tamp - terrible. Ran really fast and doubled the volume of espresso out.

I thought this might be a fluke so I repeated the same again, then went a step finer, and it got slightly better but still too long and under extracted.

So I went back to the IMS basket, loosened off the grind one step and hey presto, lovely pour!

Discuss..............


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've only been using VST's with this. Wish I hadn't given way my stock baskets!









I have been getting some varying results but I've been playing around with technique and distribution.


----------



## 4515

Using a VST basket and I have the beans behaving as they should now.

My view is that the biggest bearing on the speed of extraction is the coffee - how fine its ground and how firm it is tamped

The basket (and I'm sure this will upset the purists) is pretty much a receptacle for holding the coffee - hole size and pattern can help to even the extraction across the puck but the coffee plays the biggest part here

Edit : I'll try my standard basket and see if that makes any difference


----------



## 4515

Just tried it as my interest was piqued

Same dose, same tamp, 30g in 29 seconds rather than 30 seconds.

The standard basket has slightly tapered sides so I was expecting more of a difference.

Taste-wise it was the same


----------



## CamV6

Hmm, I'm stumped. I definitely get two totally different results with the different baskets

Can anyone else give this a try please?


----------



## Charliej

I'll give it a go when I've finished this Londinium Guatamalan thats in the hopper, will be with a 16/20g IMS at 20g and a VST 20g at 20g though.


----------



## Charliej

Has the identity of this bean been disclosed yet?


----------



## Evan Metz

Dear DSOL members,

Thanks for all of your comments over the past month. Dusty Ape has enjoyed being the guest roaster for the DSOL in March and we have learnt a huge amount from taking part.

We deliberately chose a bean that was quite different to previous DSOL lots. The coffee you have been enjoying is a single bean rather than a blend and called &#8230;*Doi Chaang *from Thailand.

This wonderful peaberry is grown by hill tribes in the Northern Golden Triangle region of the country. We have found this coffee to be full of surprises. It changes in character as it matures, and needs a long resting period to come into its own. With a great floral aroma Doi Chaang delivers chocolate, nut and dark fruit flavours and it has a remarkable buttery mouthfeel.

Doi Chaang will be available on the Dusty Ape website (www.dustyape.com) from tomorrow. We will be adding many new coffees in the coming weeks, with some great beans from Colombia, Malawi and Tanzania. Remember there is a 20% discount on all of our single origin coffees for Coffee Forum members. Simply type in the code CFUK20 to take advantage of the offer.

Dusty Ape will be at The London Coffee Festival on Sunday, April 6th from 4-7 pm. You will be able to buy beans and can also try *Silverback,* our new espresso blend. Please come along and say hello.

We look forward to being the guest DSOL roaster in future. Again thanks for the opportunity.

All the best.

Evan and Phil, Dusty Ape Coffee


----------



## Geordie Boy

Hi Evan. Many thanks for the choice of bean and the discount offer, a great coffee from a great part of the world. That was the first time i've had a Thai coffee at home and particularly enjoyed it as a flat white.

Where are you going to be at the London Coffee Festival?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep was a lovely flat white once I got to grips with it. Thanks for the discount


----------



## Yes Row

"Long resting period to come into its own" Great news! I still have 250grms an will be cracking them open tomorrow

I will report back

Nice beans once I got to grips with them and nice discount offer


----------



## Daren

What are the tasting notes for the Silverback blend? I might have to track you down at the Festival and grab myself some.

Lovely gesture with the discount


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thanks Evan. I've really enjoyed these beans and it's a first for me for Thai coffee. Look forward to trying some of your others.


----------



## pbuckley

Just loaded Doi Chaang to http://www.dustyape.com with a little more information on the bean.

I'll echo Evan's comments -- we enjoyed reading your comments. We look forward to participating more in the forum and look forward to meeting some of you at the coffee festival.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## 4515

I'm almost at the end of my Dusty Ape and I'm now getting dark fruit - reminds me of the bits of fruit cake I used to get when my mother was levelling the top of a wedding cake, though I doubt others have tasted that. Id say dark treacle and prunes have over taken the chocolate


----------

